# 1993 Maxima Key Code



## chestertheboth (Oct 1, 2004)

Hey what up fellas i was just wondering how i change my keycode entry on my Max. I dont know what the code is right now but i know my dad is a nissan mechanic and he said there is somewhere on the car that has and over ride code or something... The only problem is hes on his way up to massachusettes right now so i dont know how to get my keys out lol ok thanks


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I assume you have a GXE then, correct?

to find the code, grab a flashlight, then look behind the glovebox, toward the right side tire.. you'll see a gold colored box with a sticker on it. it's got three numbers on it. the middle set (IIRC) is the correct number. it should be around 7 digits.

now go back outside the car to the keypad.
hit the clear button, then punch that number into your keypad, then you'll hear a long, sustained beep. while it's sounding the beep, enter your NEW key code into it. it has to be at least 3 or 4 numbers, forget the total. when you're done punching it in, just stop pushing buttons and let it sit for a few seconds.

when it gets done beeping, hit the clear button again and punch in the code you entered. it should unlock the doors if they're locked. hit the button with TRK on it and it'll pop the trunk. hit the WDW or whatever button and it will roll down the front windows.

there ya go.


----------



## luisl911 (Aug 20, 2005)

I have a 1993 Maxima SE. The sticker is not there. Where else could it be?







Matt93SE said:


> I assume you have a GXE then, correct?
> 
> to find the code, grab a flashlight, then look behind the glovebox, toward the right side tire.. you'll see a gold colored box with a sticker on it. it's got three numbers on it. the middle set (IIRC) is the correct number. it should be around 7 digits.
> 
> ...


----------

